
FUV: A Real programmer's editor - sanj
http://secretgeek.net/fuv_intro.asp
======
risico
I stopped reading after "is an excellent replacement for vim.". You guys know
that there's no such thing as an excellent replacement for vim :).

On the side, good joke!

------
winestock
This was featured three days ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2192664>

As I commented then, the fact that this is a Windows-only program hosted at
Microsoft's open source outreach site only makes this funnier.

------
burgerbrain
I'm trying to read the source to this on it's codeplex page, but don't seem to
be able to scroll down...
[http://fuv.codeplex.com/SourceControl/changeset/view/9e0aaba...](http://fuv.codeplex.com/SourceControl/changeset/view/9e0aabadc831#fuv%2fForm1.cs)
I had no idea people even used codeplex, and seeing this, I have to wonder why
_anyone_ would.

(using firefox 3.6.13)

~~~
winestock
Wikipedia says that the projects on that site focus on ASP and other
Microsoft-centered products. That may be why you've never heard of it.

~~~
burgerbrain
I've certainly heard of it, I just haven't heard of people _actually using
it_.

------
stcredzero
I love the command line, but I find this to be hair-shirted fetishization of
the command-line aesthetic.

If we're to have an advance in programmer's editors, what we really need are
more powerful and convenient ways of dealing with our _working sets_. By
working sets, I mean working sets of definitions, methods, classes -- code
entities and not files.

Right now, we're fudging this using virtual screens, multiple screens,
groupings of windows, working sets in git/Mercurial, tabs, buffers, code
folding, etc... The only tool I've seen that deals directly and cleanly with
working sets is _code bubbles_.

<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3854>

That looks nice, if Eclipse is your thing. What about a lightweight tool
that's an add-on to vim that deals directly with working sets? What about a
Textmate-like editor on OS X with explicit working set support? (This should
be integrated with code folding, so that you can quickly delineate a working
set, save it, then later restore it, with only the entities in the working set
unfolded.)

~~~
jcromartie
It's a joke.

~~~
Semiapies
Yeah. Specifically, it's a lame gag in the vi/emacs holy war.

~~~
stcredzero
I don't find such interesting. Please look at the LtU post and consider what I
said about working sets.

~~~
Semiapies
1) I've already seen it.

2) You might look into making comments that have better relevance to the posts
and comments you're replying to. Doubly so if you don't find them interesting.

~~~
stcredzero
The post is about editors. It's the joke I don't find interesting.

~~~
burgerbrain
No, this post is not about _'text editors'_ , it is about _'a joke about text
editors'_.

Nobody really cares if you don't find it interesting. Flag it, maybe make a
comment to that effect, and buzz off. Just don't veer off topic.

~~~
stcredzero
If you reflect for a moment, you'll find that both the posted gag and my
humorless comments are actually getting at the same underlying idea.

~~~
burgerbrain
No, it's pretty tangential.

------
bheckel
the screenshot is priceless

------
rprasad
A real programmer uses whatever editor he damn well pleases.

